# strawberry pie



## erain (Jul 6, 2008)

need fresh berries for this recipie!!!

per pie need:

1 qt fresh strawberries, also works with raspberries

3 oz cream cheese

1 cup sugar

3 tbl. corn starch

water

spead cream cheese in bottom of cooled baked pie crust

1/2 of berries halved or quartered depend on size

spread on bottom of crust

mash remaining half of berries, add water til you have 1.5 cups...

bring to boil, add sugar and cornstarch, cook on low heat until back to 

boil, stirring constantly. boil for one minute and cool, after cooled pour

over berries in pie crust. refrigerate til completly cooled.

top with whip cream!!!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 6, 2008)

Sounds and looks great. I put it into my recipe book, thanks.


----------

